# Warning about IGT (gold trust)



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I've seen various people over the years mention that they've invested in IGT for gold exposure. This is a dual listing of the US-based IAU, the iShares gold trust.

*Beware that IGT has now gone two days without a single trade.*

As far as I can tell, there is no market in in IGT. There is no volume, and not even any bid or ask. It appears to be abandoned by the market maker(s) and I'd say IGT is useless. It always had terrible volume, too.

This is bad as it means you can't buy or sell shares, nor even see the massive price appreciation in the last few days. You would have to journal the shares to a US ledger and then place the trade for IAU. That's not tragic, but still I think it's much better to go with a domestic bullion ETF that has an active market on the TSX.

The better TSX-based alternatives with volume & liquidity are: CEF.A, MNT, and maybe PHY.U

More details on those alternatives are in this thread:
http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/65498-GOLD-ETFs?p=1185009&viewfull=1#post1185009


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

This was the news on IGT: 
_NEW YORK, NEW YORK--(Marketwired - June 7, 2016) - iShares Delaware Trust Sponsor LLC ("Sponsor"), an indirect, wholly-owned subsidiary of BlackRock, Inc. ("BlackRock"), in its capacity as the sponsor of iShares Gold Trust ("Trust") (TSX:IGT)(NYSE Arca:IAU), has announced that it has applied to the Toronto Stock Exchange ("TSX") to voluntary delist the shares ("Shares") of the Trust from the TSX. The Sponsor anticipates that the Shares will be delisted from the TSX at the close of trading on June 22, 2016. The Sponsor believes that the listing of the Shares on NYSE Arca provides the Trust's shareholders with sufficient liquidity, as NYSE Arca, the primary listing exchange for the Trust, accounts for the majority of the Trust's current trading volume. The Shares will continue to be listed and trade on NYSE Arca and its Canadian shareholders will be able to continue to trade through their brokers on that exchange._
http://www.marketwired.com/press-release/ishares-announces-voluntary-delisting-shares-ishares-gold-trust-from-toronto-stock-exchange-2132229.htm


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

Good to know. I used to own this back a long while ago, but sold out of it.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks that's very helpful. Well I guess that explains it. Anyone who holds this and wants to stay on the TSX may want to switch to CEF.A, MNT, or PHY.U


----------

